# Bands for 9.5mm and 8mm ammo



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

Hi folks,

I only have thera gold atm. Can I make bands for 9.5mm (3/8) ammo from this?
Also for 8mm (don't know that conversion)?
If so, what dimensions should I cut?

Thanks


----------



## Squid (10 mo ago)

Band matching is a combination of band thickness and taper width; so your question might be better phrased as "I have X thickness theraband gold atm, what taper do you recommend for 8mm and 9.5mm steel?" Also target shooting and hunting are going to generally involve different velocities, so we'd need to know this too.
I personally use 18-12 taper with approx 0.7mm Snipersling latex for 8mm steel BBs for targets/general use. I currently don't use 9.5mm or hunt but a search through this forum should give you some starting figures for these.


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

Squid said:


> Band matching is a combination of band thickness and taper width; so your question might be better phrased as "I have X thickness theraband gold atm, what taper do you recommend for 8mm and 9.5mm steel?" Also target shooting and hunting are going to generally involve different velocities, so we'd need to know this too.
> I personally use 18-12 taper with approx 0.7mm Snipersling latex for 8mm steel BBs for targets/general use. I currently don't use 9.5mm or hunt but a search through this forum should give you some starting figures for these.


Thanks mate.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Greyhound said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I only have thera gold atm. Can I make bands for 9.5mm (3/8) ammo from this?
> Also for 8mm (don't know that conversion)?
> ...


Yeah for 9.5mm I would recommend 20-15 tapered or 20mm straight cuts for a longer band life. As for 8mm I’d shoot 18-12 tapered. Cut your bands a little longer so they last a bit longer, if you want most power max your bands out but you will have less shots per bandset.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

You are new to shooting, keep it simple. Cut some straights and get out there and shoot. 

Any dimensions will work.


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

andypandy1 said:


> Yeah for 9.5mm I would recommend 20-15 tapered or 20mm straight cuts for a longer band life. As for 8mm I’d shoot 18-12 tapered. Cut your bands a little longer so they last a bit longer, if you want most power max your bands out but you will have less shots per bandset.


Thanks bud.


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

brucered said:


> You are new to shooting, keep it simple. Cut some straights and get out there and shoot.
> 
> Any dimensions will work.


Thanks mate, that's good advice!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

For 8mm I like a 20-12-220 cut, though I use .45 sumeike but may be a place to start for your thera band gold


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

brucered said:


> You are new to shooting, keep it simple. Cut some straights and get out there and shoot.
> 
> Any dimensions will work.


I agree with Bruce. Try some 5/8" or 3/4" straight cuts. Straight cuts will last longer than tapers so you will get more shooting time before having to change bands.


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I agree with Bruce. Try some 5/8" or 3/4" straight cuts. Straight cuts will last longer than tapers so you will get more shooting time before having to change bands.


Thanks. I also have a box of 500 11mm steel...
I guess 3/8 or a bit more will be OK for them?


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I agree with Bruce. Try some 5/8" or 3/4" straight cuts. Straight cuts will last longer than tapers so you will get more shooting time before having to change bands.


Ignore that question it slipped out against my will.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Right now all you're doing is Target shooting. So all you really need is enough latex for a flat trajectory at 8 to 10 meters. Go with the lighter ammo and keep the bands light. You should be focusing on technique and reproducing each shot the same every time so that you can become more accurate.
Personally I use 20x12 for my 8 mm at .5 mm latex, but I can also go down to as low as a 15 x 10 taper on a warm day if the bands are new.
I know it is fun to try lots of different setups, but your best path to accuracy quicker will be to focus on one weight of ammo, one slingshot and one specific taper of bands so you take away all the other variables that can mess up your shots. Once you get comfortable and hitting regularly with your one setup then it's time to start playing around with lots of other designs and weights and tapers. As long as you're having fun that's all that really matters, the accuracy will come with practice.

Cheers!


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

vince4242 said:


> Right now all you're doing is Target shooting. So all you really need is enough latex for a flat trajectory at 8 to 10 meters. Go with the lighter ammo and keep the bands light. You should be focusing on technique and reproducing each shot the same every time so that you can become more accurate.
> Personally I use 20x12 for my 8 mm at .5 mm latex, but I can also go down to as low as a 15 x 10 taper on a warm day if the bands are new.
> I know it is fun to try lots of different setups, but your best path to accuracy quicker will be to focus on one weight of ammo, one slingshot and one specific taper of bands so you take away all the other variables that can mess up your shots. Once you get comfortable and hitting regularly with your one setup then it's time to start playing around with lots of other designs and weights and tapers. As long as you're having fun that's all that really matters, the accuracy will come with practice.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks mate. Were the dimensions you gave for theraband gold/an equivalent?
Or would I be better with a thinner elastic to achieve a lighter setup?
Thanks


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

vince4242 said:


> Right now all you're doing is Target shooting. So all you really need is enough latex for a flat trajectory at 8 to 10 meters. Go with the lighter ammo and keep the bands light. You should be focusing on technique and reproducing each shot the same every time so that you can become more accurate.
> Personally I use 20x12 for my 8 mm at .5 mm latex, but I can also go down to as low as a 15 x 10 taper on a warm day if the bands are new.
> I know it is fun to try lots of different setups, but your best path to accuracy quicker will be to focus on one weight of ammo, one slingshot and one specific taper of bands so you take away all the other variables that can mess up your shots. Once you get comfortable and hitting regularly with your one setup then it's time to start playing around with lots of other designs and weights and tapers. As long as you're having fun that's all that really matters, the accuracy will come with practice.
> 
> Cheers!


Sorry I just read your post again and saw you gave the thickness!!!


----------

